# Sound Datein mit JAVA zusammenstellen?!



## peak (22. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein Programm schreiben, mit dem es möglich ist, Sound-Dateien (mp3 o.ä.)
miteinander zu verbinden.

Beispiel: 
Ich hab die Files DOING.mp3 (1) und KLONK.mp3 (2) zur Verfügung und möchte sie so zusammenstellen, dass am Ende ein File entsteht das die 2 Files verbindet (auch mehrmals, zB in der Reihenfolge 12 2 1 2 2 1 2 2 1 1 2 2 1 2 1 2 usw.)

Ist dies mit Java generell möglich, und wenn ja, wie / mit welchen Klassen wäre dies zu bewerkstelligen?

Hoffe auf hilfreiche Antworten,

lg peak


----------



## Spacerat (23. Jul 2009)

Nichts ist unmöglich sag' ich mal...
In Java benötigt man zunächst erstmal ein API mit dem MP3-Dateien gelesen werden können, z.B. das JavaMediaFramework.
Dann lassen sich mittels Sound-API die gewünschten AudioStreams byteweise lesen und auch wieder schreiben. Mit der IO-API oder besser der NIO-API lassen sich diese Streams dann auch recht einfach verbinden und auch wieder trennen.


----------



## peak (23. Jul 2009)

Danke!
Das JMF is ja ganzschön kompliziert, da wird mir nicht so schnell langweilig werden!


----------



## Spacerat (23. Jul 2009)

Leider ist das JMF das einzige zweckerfüllende API, welches *mir* geläufig ist. Es gibt auch noch andere... das JMF ist auch nicht gerade das beste Beispiel.


----------

